#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  EMTP Software

## raj151857

Dear Friend,
Request Please share full version of EMTP Rv software with ********.
Thanks in advance
Regards


Rajesh sharmaSee More: EMTP Software

----------


## premo83

i too need EMTP RV

please help.

----------


## hakim1539

i need scopeview for EMTP-rv

----------


## detonator

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## PAFI

detonator, it is fully working, has the -------- or not?

----------


## heh_021

Downloaded Link But Not C-rack Please Share C-rack Software ...!!!

----------


## premo83

i have got ver 2, with ..
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cadguy

I fear that med is not complete. I can't understand what it does with the simulation results.

----------


## cadguy

................

----------


## jai4080

Premo kindly provide scopeview along with emtp-rv.

----------


## Ghost-Rider

Have you received the software? could you please share?

----------


## Ghost-Rider

have you received the software? could you please share?

----------


## samy_ghania

please all send scopeview for emtp I need it urgently

See More: EMTP Software

----------


## cadguy

EMTP 3.4 much advanced over 3.3. Many new functions.

----------


## himmelstern

I need a key gen for machine code..... thnks
for 3.4

----------


## himmelstern

any solution for this???

----------


## cadguy

My solution complete unlimited, no disk ID required.

----------


## agus123

need license or ***** for EMTP 3.0
anyone have ?

----------


## PemulA

> My solution complete unlimited, no disk ID required.



could you share the solution free of charge  :Smile:

----------


## PemulA

> My solution complete unlimited, no disk ID required.



FYI, I have EMTP-RV 3.4. Someone from this forum give me free of charge. It only work for my HWID. He is really good guy and consistent with spirit of this forum, sharing without expecting money from the member of forum. He give me not only EMTP-RV 3.4 but also PSCAD 4.6.1, PF2016 and PSSE 34.0.1. All of this only work for my HWID. Beside that I promise him not to share it. Probably some of us here know who he is and already get helping from him. On this occasion, I would like once again to thank him.

----------


## mukhriz

> My solution complete unlimited, no disk ID required.



share etap 14.1 pls

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## Mechen

Your ask, may be no member can give you, the reason very clear.

----------


## surgeArrester

> Your ask, may be no member can give you, the reason very clear.



Mechen, are you master yoda? (Star wars)

----------


## Mechen

Yes, I am a yoda, not like you want members give you program with xxxxx (Serial). no sense.

----------


## surgeArrester

> Yes, I am a yoda, not like you want members give you program with xxxxx (Serial). no sense.




What? Are you trying say something? I cant understand. Sorry mechen. Use google translate. Its available in taiwan. I guess..

That's why you have weird grammar.. But better than smeagol.. Yah i know you're not a native english, just like me, but who cares? 

What program? Etap 14?  Why would they for the instructions when it was already posted last time? Do you even read mechen?

The instruction was already given last time. Even, gilberto showed screenshots..

Does it make you proud to shared something with no clear instructions?See More: EMTP Software

----------


## cadguy

> FYI, I have EMTP-RV 3.4. Someone from this forum give me free of charge. It only work for my HWID. He is really good guy and consistent with spirit of this forum, sharing without expecting money from the member of forum. He give me not only EMTP-RV 3.4 but also PSCAD 4.6.1, PF2016 and PSSE 34.0.1. All of this only work for my HWID. Beside that I promise him not to share it. Probably some of us here know who he is and already get helping from him. On this occasion, I would like once again to thank him.



Should I quote your pm reply here? 99.99% fellows here want to make a business here. You are not exception.

----------


## PemulA

> Should I quote your pm reply here? 99.99% fellows here want to make a business here. You are not exception.



Cadguy ... do you know the meaning of pm? So it is not polite if you quote my pm to you here. Sorry I am not reseller and have no interest to make a business here.

----------


## PemulA

> Should I quote your pm reply here? 99.99% fellows here want to make a business here. You are not exception.



Cadguy ... Are you trying to threaten me? do you realize that this forum is not for a gangster exercise. Since now I doubt whether you really have the ability to ***** an application. Maybe all solution you have as  result to threaten someone else. :Stupid:  :Stupid:

----------


## raz

> Should I quote your pm reply here? 99.99% fellows here want to make a business here. You are not exception.



Cadguy is back fighting with all members  hahahahahaha LOL

----------


## mukhriz

> Should I quote your pm reply here? 99.99% fellows here want to make a business here. You are not exception.



this is threatening.
why not you show a good example and share E14.1.

everybody will love you more

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## cadguy

pemula you fear ? First you talk of forum spirit and unconditional sharing. Then ask for exchange. Now talk of politeness. Wow. Your exchange is not business? Where went your forum spirit??

----------


## cadguy

Mukhriz, you are a cheap kid. Don't make me laugh any more. You have said you own all softs. Why you have not shared anything yet? What are you doing with them?

----------


## mukhriz

> Mukhriz, you are a cheap kid. Don't make me laugh any more.



i got to know that you dissatisfied when your request to have ********s for study purpose ( study??) from some of the users were not entertained.Who is cheap here, you dont get it, you post something , threatening others...come on man..

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## mukhriz

> Mukhriz, you are a cheap kid. Don't make me laugh any more. You have said you own all softs. Why you have not shared anything yet? What are you doing with them?



i did share..you can ask the users here who got it..and no need for me to make noise bout it.it is just a small contribution

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## saftware

> Should I quote your pm reply here? 99.99% fellows here want to make a business here. You are not exception.



hey indiaman(alibaba) i'm not seller.
hey mukhriz you are asshole.i said crac.k etap 14.1 is fail.stop motherfucker

----------


## mukhriz

> hey indiaman(alibaba) i'm not seller.
> hey mukhriz you are asshole.i said crac.k etap 14.1 is fail.stop motherfucker



here comes the fun part..and the funny guy

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## saftware

> here comes the fun part..and the funny guy
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



if you need etap 14.1 send your mother to oti.See More: EMTP Software

----------


## mukhriz

> if you need etap 14.1 send your mother to oti.



funny..funny..funny..its been few month the forum user got entertained by someone..thanks for cheering up our forum

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## saftware

> funny..funny..funny..its been few month the forum user got entertained by someone..thanks for cheering up our forum
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



you're welcme.
i'm here only for you and your mother and your sister.
i want fuck your mother.your mother ohhh.

----------


## saftware

> funny..funny..funny..its been few month the forum user got entertained by someone..thanks for cheering up our forum
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



share your mother 
Users of this site have a little fun to do.
masturbate with your mother

----------


## mukhriz

> share your mother 
> Users of this site have a little fun to do.
> masturbate with your mother



funny..  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## saftware

> funny..              
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



one people said you have all softwares.
how?by your sister and your mother
LOL

----------


## mukhriz

> one people said you have all softwares.
> how?by your sister and your mother
> LOL



who is that one person?
if i do have them what is it got to do with you,if i dont, what is your problem?
funny..  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## saftware

> who is that one person?
> if i do have them what is it got to do with you,if i dont, what is your problem?
> funny..     
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



i don't care about softwares.
why you wrote my name on a post.
what do you want from me?you are asshole or idiot

----------


## saftware

> who is that one person?
> if i do have them what is it got to do with you,if i dont, what is your problem?
> funny..     
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



i don't care about softwares.
why you wrote my name on a post.
what do you want from me?you are asshole or idiot

----------


## mukhriz

> i don't care about softwares.
> why you wrote my name on a post.
> what do you want from me?you are asshole or idiot



because of your rude and fun character

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## saftware

> because of your rude and fun character
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



i'm not sucker like you.

----------


## raz

> i'm not sucker like you.



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## raz

Please stop ... Don't be rude with EGPET members ... Remember that you was born from a woman too.





> share your mother 
> Users of this site have a little fun to do.
> 
> 
> masturbate with your mother



See More: EMTP Software

----------


## mukhriz

> Please stop ... Don't be rude with EGPET members ... Remember that you was born from a woman too.



he is lonely

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## himmelstern

> FYI, I have EMTP-RV 3.4. Someone from this forum give me free of charge. It only work for my HWID. He is really good guy and consistent with spirit of this forum, sharing without expecting money from the member of forum. He give me not only EMTP-RV 3.4 but also PSCAD 4.6.1, PF2016 and PSSE 34.0.1. All of this only work for my HWID. Beside that I promise him not to share it. Probably some of us here know who he is and already get helping from him. On this occasion, I would like once again to thank him.



thnks ioi

software runs perfect, very happy. that's the sprit of the forum. sharing information, experience and software for free, not in exchange or favors.

----------


## surgeArrester

> thnks ioi
> 
> software runs perfect, very happy. that's the sprit of the forum. sharing information, experience and software for free, not in exchange or favors.



I think you are wrong Gilberto, there is already a favor in the statement above.

Pemula "promised" not to share its software to the one who shared. That's already a favor.

----------


## Mururam

Hi I want EMTP-RV 3.4 and scope view. Please share me. Thank you

----------


## vlady34

> Hi I want EMTP-RV 3.4 and scope view. Please share me. Thank you



Please share...

----------


## PemulA

please share the med for EMTP RV 3.4 .....

----------


## turkoghlan

hello...anyone can help me? I'm simulation pv sys in emtp but I have emtp_rv_2 version , I need new version of emtp anyone can help me with share emtp download or help me finsh the simulation

----------

